# Mit Knopfdruck nach geänderter Hardware suchen?



## CentaX (28. Februar 2008)

*Mit Knopfdruck nach geänderter Hardware suchen?*

Moin,
ich hab heut meine HD753LJ und die Raidsonic ICY BOX 380StUS2-B bekommen, mit USB und eSATA.
Folgendes, was ich nicht schlimm finde, aber schon... störend ist:
Wenn ich das Teil per eSATA anschließen, sucht er nicht automatisch nach dem Teil bzw. erkennt ist... Ich muss immer erst in den Gerätemanager und dann auf nach geänderter hardware suchen.
Kann man sich dafür vielleicht ein Icon einrichten, dass ich nur noch nen Knopfdruck machen muss und nach der gesucht wird?
Oder gibts dafür vernünftige Treiber? Die auf der CD sind ja mal unter aller sau^^
Mainboard ist das GA-P35-DS3P... siehe signatur...
Schonmal danke im Voraus


----------



## Maggats (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit Knopfdruck nach geänderter Hardware suchen?*

wenn ich meine platte per esata anschließe taucht die platte sofort im arbeitsplatz auf.

das leigt bei dir an windows, treiber brauchste eigentlich auch nur für den controller und nich für die platte selber


----------



## CentaX (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit Knopfdruck nach geänderter Hardware suchen?*

Wie jetzt?^^
Für den Controller ein Treiber... ist klar^^ Der USB- to- eSATA Treiber wird automatisch installiert... 
Ich mein ja auch Treiber fürs HDD- Gehäuse, nicht für die Platte selbst 
Was hastn du für ne Platte+Gehäuse?


----------



## Maggats (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit Knopfdruck nach geänderter Hardware suchen?*



CentaX schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?^^
> Für den Controller ein Treiber... ist klar^^ Der USB- to- eSATA Treiber wird automatisch installiert...
> Ich mein ja auch Treiber fürs HDD- Gehäuse, nicht für die Platte selbst
> Was hastn du für ne Platte+Gehäuse?




seagate barracuda 7200.10 + coolermaster x-craft

du brauchst auch für das HDD gehäuse keinen treiber, das meinte ich damit eigentlich.

haste mal unter dienste geschaut ob die plug&play dienst gestartet ist?

start>ausführen>msconfig>dienste

ich hab bei mir einmal universeller plug&Play gerätehost

und plug & play


----------



## CentaX (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit Knopfdruck nach geänderter Hardware suchen?*

Da sind alle Dienste aktiviert


----------



## CentaX (2. März 2008)

*AW: Mit Knopfdruck nach geänderter Hardware suchen?*

Keiner mehr ne Idee?
Hab mit jetzt ne Verknüpfung zu 'Hardware' ausm Gerätemanager aufm Desktop erstellt, geht schneller/einfacher, aber am einfachsten wärs halt, wenn sie automatisch erkannt wird :\


----------



## Adrenalize (2. März 2008)

*AW: Mit Knopfdruck nach geänderter Hardware suchen?*

laufen die SATA Ports im AHCI- oder IDE-Modus? Weil Hotswapping geht bei IDE nicht. Bei meinem Board stehen die nämlich per Default auf IDE im Bios.


----------



## CentaX (2. März 2008)

*AW: Mit Knopfdruck nach geänderter Hardware suchen?*

IDE...
Bei AHCI gibts nen 1/10s bluescreen und danach nen automatischen neustart^^
Hab glaub ich in der PCGH gelesen, dass man deshalb den AHCI mode beim installen von windows aktivieren soll...
Naja, schonmal danke, ich werd mein sys eh bald neu machen *g*
PS: Gibts keine Möglichkeit AHCI Treiber nachträglich zu installieren?
PS: http://wer.microsoft.com/responses/....2.0?SGD=fdac083a-b0d1-49d4-8834-9398e8a73a7a

Ahja, ich hab XP, hätt ich vllt mal oben zuschreiben sollen *g*


----------



## Adrenalize (2. März 2008)

*AW: Mit Knopfdruck nach geänderter Hardware suchen?*

Evtl. hilft dir http://62.109.81.232/cgi-bin/sbb/sbb.cgi?&a=show&forum=1&show=2647 weiter?


----------



## CentaX (2. März 2008)

*AW: Mit Knopfdruck nach geänderter Hardware suchen?*

Hm, schonmal danke...
Dieser Intel® F6 Floppy Installer 7.6.0.1011... Wenn man auf den Link klickt, steht da, das das für den 965'er ist?
Naja, ich glaub ich lasses so, bis nach der nächsten neuinstallation kann ich mit dem mausklick leben 
DANKE


----------



## Adrenalize (2. März 2008)

*AW: Mit Knopfdruck nach geänderter Hardware suchen?*

Der ist auch für den P35. Ich hab mich mal durchgehangelt, von der P35-Produktseite bei Intel ausgehend über den Downloadcenter - man landet dann auf http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng
Ist ne neuere Version, aber auch hier nicht die Rede vom P35. Da war Intel wohl zu faul, die neueren Chipsätze mitaufzuzählen.

Was du halt brauchst ist die iaStor.sys
Du kannst auch den Matrix Storage Manager nehmen, da ist sie ja vermutlich auch dabei. Halt das Intel-Raid-Gelumpe in irgendeiner Form. 
Der JZ-anleitung kannst du schon vertrauen, immerhin ist der Mann *der* Ansprechpartner, wenns im Support für Gigabyte geht.


----------



## CentaX (4. März 2008)

*AW: Mit Knopfdruck nach geänderter Hardware suchen?*

Okay, Neuinstall kam schneller als gedacht...
Gestern abend. -.-'
Absturz, grün-schwarze senkrechte Streifen...
Dacht mir 'ok kann passiern'
Neu gestartet... Trillian startet nicht (bzw. dann plötzlich und normal schnell nach 30min!), xfire hängt, everest hängt, später hängt auch opera...
Okay, wollt ne neue Partition auf die HD753LJ machen... die wollt ich dann gleich einbauen....
Paragon Partition Magic rausgekramt... (sehr zu empfehlen  )
50GB... Ok, alles klar...
Quick Data Moving ... wumms PC stürzt ab
Mir war klar, was das ergebnis war...
Partitionen gelöscht usw. ...
Naja eigl sollte die F1 ja auch ne Probezeit von 2-3 Wochen kriegen... Jetzt wars eine... 
Formatiert (30gb XP, 10gb fat32 für ubuntu reserviert, vista vergessen -.-, rest daten...)
Daten waren halt weg, ist egal, waren nur kopien, wegen der Probezeit hab ich da nur unwichtiges raufgeschrieben...

Dann XP installiert... (war so schlau AHCI einzuschalten  )
Nach dem 1. Neustart, 1. Install. sagte er: hal.dll fehlt ... blabla...
Neuinstallt...
Dann 3x meine Tastatur nicht erkannt, als ich meinen Namen eingeben sollte... ich hätt austicken können... so ne uralte PS/2 Taste geholt... Damit gings...
Dann 1. Startversuch: Der Startbalken ruckelt, es dauert länger... 1. Mal unter Windows: HDD angemacht ==> Nichts da auto- detection  kopf ==> wand
Da der Start länger dauert und er mir so ein blödes fenster beim Post anzeigt, ausgeschaltet...
Zeigte mir beim starten 2 XP's an, fixmbr hat nichts gebracht...
Vorhin im Bootmanager gespielt, das eine gelöscht...
Jetzt müsste es funzen, habs noch nicht probiert...


----------



## CentaX (6. März 2008)

*AW: Mit Knopfdruck nach geänderter Hardware suchen?*

Ahja, unter Ubuntu erkennt er die Platte sofort (auch im IDE Mode)
Geschickter Push, nicht?


----------

